# BULBS FOR MK3 GTI ECODES?



## allmotorvr11 (Sep 23, 2006)

can anyone tell me what type of bulb goes in to a mk3 ecode headlight ... low and high beam.... city light too if possible... also anyone know how to wire these things up?


----------



## allmotorvr11 (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: BULBS FOR MK3 GTI ECODES? (allmotorvr11)*

ANYONE?


----------



## 98GTiVR698 (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: BULBS FOR MK3 GTI ECODES? (allmotorvr11)*

i actully was trying to find out the same thing too my man want to know what kind of bulbs go in to smoked ecodes i think H1 is for lhigh beam and H7 is for low beam. would you happen to have a passenger side ecode for sale ill pay u top dollar for it.


----------



## allmotorvr11 (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: BULBS FOR MK3 GTI ECODES? (98GTiVR698)*

i dont have a pass side one.... i did find out that it is h1 for both high and low


----------

